
Microsoft has a tough time retaining its best and brightest employees. - July 10, 2000 - wumi
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/2000/07/10/283772/index.htm
======
peanutcruncher
duhhh... If you got a brain you definitely don't want to be working for MS.

